# How long do you smoke?



## shtrdave (Jul 21, 2011)

I just received my Amazinpelletsmoker the other day and am planning on doing some cheese this weekend, How long do you guys that use Todd's product smoke for?

The plan is to do it in my cookshack which is small but I think it will work.


----------



## meateater (Jul 21, 2011)

My last batch I smoked for 4 hours before it started getting to hot outside and it was ready to melt. I have the AMNS dust smoker myself.


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 21, 2011)

I order a 5 pounder of hickory dust with the package, it came with several different flavors of pellets. will probably use the dust for this one.

thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 22, 2011)

On hard cheese like cheddar I go 4 hours with dust in my Weber kettle. I also light both ends. On softer cheeses I cut back to 2-3 hours. Here in FL you need to have a pan of ice in there too to keep the temp down.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jul 31, 2011)

around here we like a little heavier smoke so the soft we do 3-4 hrs and most hards will go 4-5 with real dense chees may go up to 6 hrs.

Good Smokin,, its all Good!

Tom


----------



## mountainman1776 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have been using the AMNS dust smoker for over a year now.  LOVE IT ! Just bought his pellet version to get longer smoke times.  For Cheddar and other hard cheeses I have been letting them go for 16 hours or 2 fills of the tray!  It comes out a dark golden brown color and what flavor!!!  It is great on a burger!  I have been giving it away to freinds or trade for items they have.  I did a small 'survey' of smoked cheese...  I smoked one block for 1 hour, then did one at 3 hours incements all the way up to 16 hours...  then I had a BBQ and served it to the guys and asked them what they thought!  They liked the HEAVY smoke flavor better!  I can hardly smoke it fast enough!


----------

